# Ariens ST2+2 or Toro 5/21



## tada (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a chance to pick up one of these used snowblowers. The Ariens is in decent shape with a fresh carb rebuilt - $140. The Toro is old and a little worn looking, but still runs ok, could use a tune up - $75.

Any opinions on these models and pricing?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know if they all were but some of the ariens 2+2 were not self propelled, the were August propelled. Some I have seen only had a 2.7 go engine.

Both of those would make it a no go for me.

I have had a few toro 521 units an They were very well built.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Never had a 2+2, but I did have a 3521 that worked quite well and was pretty light. 3521/421/521 are the same except for the engine. Though, my 3521 ended up getting a 6.5HP Greyhound engine on it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

+1 on the toro 521 and its my second favorite snowblower in the stable


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

iv used a 2+2 and the one i used it was auger drive and its not the best i guess if you had a small drive way it would be good its like a single stage with rubber on the auger and since its doing two jobs the rubber tends to wear out like a single stage but id buy the toro any day especially if its that cheep.one of my video's on the 2+2 just so you can see it in action


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm, 2+2 might be a good compromise of cleaning to the pavement like a single stage and getting the plow mess and the end like a 2 stage.


----------

